# Reptiles I like



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Green Tree Python
Baby Green Anaconda - Maybe - Only if i have enuff room for him.
A Pair of Nile Monitors







- I plan on building them a nice pen for them to play in.
A Pair of Blue Tree Monitors
And a nice frong display!

I dont know about the snakes .. but I will be getting the niles soon i hope


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

I'd love to have a Nile Monitor too.
If you're going to get a frog display, go for Poison Dart Frogs.
I can't say enough how beautiful and interesting these guys are.
Look in the thread titled 100uk Gallon. It's in reptiles, just like 3 or 4 down from this one. We talked a bit about the frogs, and there are 2 nice pics.


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

bobme said:


> Green Tree Python
> Baby Green Anaconda - Maybe - Only if i have enuff room for him.
> A Pair of Nile Monitors
> 
> ...


at my local pet store they have baby b'osco monitors beautiful and playfull lil things grow 2 anice 5-6feet


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

pretty nice selection.

The conda will get huge though


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

I'd recommend a yellow anaconda, but whatever floats your boat.

And Green Tree Pythons all the way, dude!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

yeah, GTP's are awesome...a bit pricey, but definately cool beans.

nile monitors...ehh...i had one, but they get HUGE. and if you like to handle your reptiles, you'd better be committed with those suckers. you really need a room sized enclosure i'd say 12x12 to house them properly. but if you can do it, you'll be glad you spent the time/money. the feeding bill can get kinda large though. lol.

and yes, yellow anacondas will stay a lot smaller than the green ones.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Besides a pair of every Ball Python morph out there (yeah, I can dream...I know I'll have some someday), we would like to get:

pair of Blue Tree Monitors 
Grand Cayman Blue Rock Iguana
pair of Albino Western Hognose
pair of Tricolor Western Hognose
pair of Lavender Bloodred Cornsnakes (and any other high-end Corn morphs out there)
Gila Monster
Croc Monitor


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

me personally, i'd be content with

green tree python
mangrove snake
blue tegu
couple tokays
and a fly river turtle...w00t w00t.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

i would like to get...

a pair of nice coral/sunglow morph red tailed boas
albino burmese python
emerald tree python
a pair of rhino iguanas
a pair of australian water dragons
a pair of blue tree monitors
a pair of red ackie monitors
a couple fly river turtles

all completely tamed of course.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

I wouldnt mind a hippo personally. But I already have a cat in my 10g


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i always wanted a peach throat monitor, saw one

ten years ago in a petco and was hooked


----------

